# 2011 Cruze worth fixing?



## Autumnsanchez (Jul 2, 2019)

Recently found out my 2011 Cruze I bought off a family friend 2 years ago, engine is basically blown. First started making loud noises and stuttering. A few days later went to drive it to the mechanic and It wouldn’t move but was running. Got it towed to my mechanic and he said the engine is blown. He was able to find one for 1,200(60,000 mi) + labor costs. Do you believe this is worth fixing or biting the bullet and purchasing a new used car. I’m afraid to put that money in and the car end up failing on me again soon. I’ve also had problems with the battery dying but have read this is a problem with cruzes. Not sure what to do!


----------



## Autumnsanchez (Jul 2, 2019)

Autumnsanchez said:


> Recently found out my 2011 Cruze I bought off a family friend 2 years ago, engine is basically blown. First started making loud noises and stuttering. A few days later went to drive it to the mechanic and It wouldn’t move but was running. Got it towed to my mechanic and he said the engine is blown. He was able to find one for 1,200(60,000 mi) + labor costs. Do you believe this is worth fixing or biting the bullet and purchasing a new used car. I’m afraid to put that money in and the car end up failing on me again soon. I’ve also had problems with the battery dying but have read this is a problem with cruzes. Not sure what to do!


FORGOT TO ADD: When I turned it on “service traction control” and “service stabilitrak” came up on the dash. My cousin also said all the lights lit up on the dash at one point.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Autumnsanchez said:


> FORGOT TO ADD: When I turned it on “service traction control” and “service stabilitrak” came up on the dash. My cousin also said all the lights lit up on the dash at one point.


Sounds like a bad battery negative cable right off hand. There is a service bulletin for these. I guess fixing it depends on your needs, $1200 isn’t too bad if that includes everything, but looks like you have additional labor costs so... not sure.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gotta factor in the cost of the repair versus the value of the car plus whatever else needs to be fixed.

2011 is maybe worth what... $4500 just a guess. Do you still owe money on it? Will it need more repairs like brakes or new tires?

Is this a 1.4L or 1.8L? Putting an engine with 60,000 miles on the 1.8L means I have about 40,000 until I’m changing the timing belt (about $900 if you pay someone) 40,000 miles means about 32 months of driving for me before the next major repair bill and even longer if it’s the 1.4L. 

For me $1200 seems reasonable if you want a reliable car for the next 3 years and probably even longer. I’ve driven my cruze for 60,000 miles with zero internal engine or transmission related issues. 

Also gotta think about what else you will buy as the new vehicle? What risks are you taking buying another vehicle versus fixing the Cruze and knowing it will be reliable afterwards.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When I swap an engine. I like to do preventive maint. 

That 60k mile engine. If it's 5 years old would be alright. But if it's 10 years old. I'd defenitly be putting on a new timing belt and water pump and all that jazz. BEFORE installing in to car. Then you won't have to worry about repairs down the road. 

I'd also be installing a colder thermostat like some have done on this forum. And a fan sensor if possible. Anything to bring the operating temp of that motor back to reality.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are many lower mileage engines for about that same price. Find your own and have them install it. Do some reading on the site here about the other issues. If you are somewhat of a mechanic, most of it you can do yourself.


----------

